

Braess's paradox: adding capacity can reduce performance - henrik_w
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braesss_paradox

======
icoder
There's a typo in the url. Should be
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braess_paradox>

[EDIT: or <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braess%27s_paradox>]

